# how does mangrove wood work in a terrarium with water



## kevin72bearvly (Aug 9, 2008)

How does a terrarium work with Mangrove wood in it. I want to set up a terrarium with a lot of dripping water around. Will this type of wood hold up ok? Also, does this type of wood get fungus on it in reaction to the wet conditions? I wanted to get large pieces of drift wood but i couldn't find anything big enough for the ideas I had, and the ones i did find were crazy expensive.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I've had no first hand experience with Mangrove (Rhizophora sp.), although I wouldn't hesitate to try it if I had access to some of their heavy roots. Any dead wood you introduce to a damp vivarium is going to harbor various fungi, which is never something I ever worry about, because it's rarely, if ever, a pathological problem, and actually adds something interesting to the view. The Mangroves I'm relatively familiar with (In Malaysia) grow in tropical tidal inlets from the bays, which are relatively salty from ocean water, so if I had the chance to try a Mangrove root or so, I would make sure it was well soaked, and rinsed with clear water and aged, as one would do with any salt water drift wood.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I've seen them in a lizard tank before so I assume they're OK for darts as well. Just soak them good to get the salt off/out.


----------

